# epoxy floors....finally working out!!



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I love the sales aspect...it's so easy and my guy takes care of the rest...really looking to really push hard come home show season come spring....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Epoxy floors are really cool but they scare me. I don't like the liability of floor coating failure. But then I don't have much experience with them either. I'm sure there's a learning curve , pay for your education one way or another, and then start getting it right. 

Have fun with that !




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

When you think you have it dialled it in that's when it bends you over. Price for the liabilities and your good


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> When you think you have it dialled it in that's when it bends you over. Price for the liabilities and your good


We have been slowly increasing prices and our materials are top notch....

They always ask about exposed sunlight...bunch of small factors....kids leave the garage open....what side does it face? Ect.

i go with the polyurea......every time...think I spelled it wrong tho lol


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Biggest thing that scares me is the integrity of the vapor barrier. Even if you test there could be a spot with a hole or missing entirely. 

Still I love doing them as well, not always an easy sell on the residential side.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Take my shop floor. Now, since it is heated, I have no problems at all. When I moved in after it was frozen all winter, once the ground thawed I walked in and thought I had a flood. The cement floor was soaked. But, if you were not there during that one week period, you would have no idea there was a problem. I painted my floor last winter with P&F enamel and it is fine. If I have the shop sit unheated for a winter, I bet it would all be failing. Would a moisture test in June or whatever month find this problem? Probably not, I am guessing.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Take my shop floor. Now, since it is heated, I have no problems at all. When I moved in after it was frozen all winter, once the ground thawed I walked in and thought I had a flood. The cement floor was soaked. But, if you were not there during that one week period, you would have no idea there was a problem. I painted my floor last winter with P&F enamel and it is fine. If I have the shop sit unheated for a winter, I bet it would all be failing. Would a moisture test in June or whatever month find this problem? Probably not, I am guessing.


Just talked to my rep and heated floors shouldn't be an issue if done right


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Just talked to my rep and heated floors shouldn't be an issue if done right


Don't think he was talking about heated floors - just the conditions in a heated shop versus an unheated one and how that could potentially affect a floor coating system.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Richmond what product do you use? Is it UV protected?

We just had to fix a floor over the last 2 days. BM rep has no idea how it failed, it failed in only one small spot, I think dust or debris was there. We went in and grinded the chip, touched it up, yesterday went and added the clear coat, the patch blended in great can't tell except where I dumped the flakes a tad bit heavy (light flake on this not full broadcast)


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Richmond what product do you use? Is it UV protected?
> 
> We just had to fix a floor over the last 2 days. BM rep has no idea how it failed, it failed in only one small spot, I think dust or debris was there. We went in and grinded the chip, touched it up, yesterday went and added the clear coat, the patch blended in great can't tell except where I dumped the flakes a tad bit heavy (light flake on this not full broadcast)


Thermal chem out of Franklin park

We use a polyurea.....which is UV resistant and not cheap.


----------



## Big Kahunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone used those roller gauges that I think Wooster puts out? They are suppose to eliminate the need for a squeegee.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Big Kahunna said:


> Has anyone used those roller gauges that I think Wooster puts out? They are suppose to eliminate the need for a squeegee.


Here's a link to the roller gauges video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7ZnVS95kP0&index=3&list=UUK5hfAOCzGNi1jAmyL_1cxg


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

*awesome*

:notworthy: Looks awesome Richmonpainter, I to would like to invest in a grinder and start out with garage floors. Ive been looking for concrete processing classes here in sacramento.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Roller gauges look intresting.....


----------

